# Digital timer power bar on clearence at Rona



## MadgicBug

I was at the Rona in Richmond and they are clearing out the Woods 7 day digital timer power bar for $14. The look identical and programs the same as the the Aquarium Newtek ones. Basically they have 4 plugs on constant power and 4 plugs on the timer....it doen't have the night time setting.

The aquirium ones, the 4 timer plugs are set for 2 for day and 2 for night (alternate from one another)

I assume that the other Rona's will have them too, but I would give them a call first.

Just a heads up the digital ones operates a little different that the traditional mechanical tab ones. Easiest way to do it is to set it and let it cycle through 1 day or set the "on" time 1 min ahead of the actual time to get it switched on and then set it to the your actual on time.


----------



## Kitsune

Awesome!! I'm definitely going out and getting one today!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nicklfire

moved thread to Spotted/Sales


----------



## Adz1

hope they are not sold out...


----------



## FatKid

I'm using mechanical ones picked up at Home Depot for $5. Works great. I have three tanks in one area and one timer did all three!


----------



## Kitsune

I have a hard time finding a three pronged mechanical one (or its expensive), which is why I like the power bar version better.


----------



## teija

Mechanical ones are cheap at Ikea (about $5-8 for a double-pack if I recall correctly?)...but not sure if they're 3-pronged...


----------



## charles

I purchased those timer power bar from Rona before. Bought 2, used them for less than a month, both stopped working. Took both back and got a refund.

Just my experience with them.


----------



## jkam

I have been using these power bars for over a year. The only issue is that the time changes faster than the real time. Need to reset it every 6 months or so or else it will be off by about 30 min.


----------



## Kitsune

jkam said:


> I have been using these power bars for over a year. The only issue is that the time changes faster than the real time. Need to reset it every 6 months or so or else it will be off by about 30 min.


I've had mine for about 2 - 3 years now... I noticed that it has some minor issues as well. I find that sometimes if I pull one of the plugs out, it'll reset the time, and clear the memory...


----------



## MadgicBug

The Newtek one was working fine for a year until I got SW in it which fried my night time setting. Then I got more water in it and fired my timer. Now its nothing more than a power bar.

I beleive $5 timer are 2 pronge as I have a few of those. You need one of those 2 pronge wired grouned connectors to convert to a 3 pronge receptacle and then a power power bar or splitter for more receptles, which does add a little to the cost. Marineland makes a 3 pronge wall plug one for $9. The 3 pronge ones are required (unless you replace the plug) for the bigger light strips.

If the mechanical one were on sale I would definitely 100% get that instead. The mechnical ones (coral life makes one) IMO are the more reliable ($31 for single timer and $45 for dual timer). It doesn't have the 7 day option, but it does lets you do 15min settings throughout the day which is very usefull for seista (shut the light off a few hours during mid day, so the room is not as hot in summer, keep light on longer at night when I'm home, CO2 recovery for low tech planted tanks). I have the dual timer one for 5 yrs and its still going.

Coral life also makes the digital ones and sure enough it looks exactly the same, however it does have the day\night swithing for the moon light and cost $31.

I look at it this way...a power bar is going to run me $7. For an extra $7 I get a timer built-in and less of a mess.


----------



## injektion

i bought one of those digital power bars with a timer at canadian tire when they had the same sale. it works great and i've used it for a few months now. the only problem is the one jkam mentioned where the timer is a little faster than real time.

funny thing about that timer though is on the back of the box it specifically says not for aquarium use. i recently bought another one at walmart for the same price but it doesn't warn against using it with aquariums.

the only concern i've ever had with using these "generic" timers (not specifically made for aquarium use, although i bet they're from the same manufacturers) is using them with metal halides. i'm not sure if it can handle multiple halides going on at the same time, or if it will just short or fry from the sudden jolt of electricity surging through. i know they say the max output of power is something like 1800W but i stay as far from that number as i possibly can. well my two cents anyway


----------



## mikebike

While working in the plastic processing industry I discovered "solid state relays".

Solid State Relays

I wired the 120 Volt from the timer to the switch side (control) of the relay
and direct wired the higher Amp Load to the output /switched side of the relay.

I could run 10 or more relays to turn on the 1,000 MH lamps in the shop.
They even make low voltage switching solid state relays.
I used to plug in a 12 DC power adapter into the timer and use 12 DC/low voltage to latch the SSR controlling 240 Volt AC 40 amps.

I hope this helps


----------



## mikebike

Here is a link to a rough wireing diagram for a SSR:
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/fish/SSRWD.jpg


----------



## MadgicBug

I don't think they are using solid state relays as those timers are pretty cheap. I think the triggering mechanism in those power bars are magnetic relays as you can here the click sound....good info though. The wave makers power bars are probably using solid state.

Like all powe bars (almost all), the breaker would trip before any damage can be done to the internal mechanism.

As for "not for aquarium use" I think it was meant for using it near water where it may get wet. If I remember correctly, I think my original digital aquarium timer (meant for aqurium use) started to smoke and make funny noises when I got some water in it.

They probably all come from the same factory in China with a different label slapped on it.


----------

